# Problem with Wireless Adapter or access point



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi, 

The problem......

I have a older Dell Inspiron laptop with Windows 7. I recently changed my rented TWC wifi router to a store bought Motorola SBG6580. I called TWC as instructed to get put onto their network with the new router. Everything went through ok and the laptop, Ipad and kindle all worked. I then moved the laptop back upstairs and couldnt connect (connection was still showing upstairs). After following the troubleshooting options i was presented with the above message. 

Other things i already tried after looking at some other threads...

Turned router off and on again
Uninstalled Itunes
Disabled the Microsoft Virtual WIFI miniport adapter

if anyone can has any suggestions i would be most grateful to hear them,

Thanks in advance

Ben


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router ( if you have a separate router ) and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found here's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL* and press enter.

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus WiFi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi, thanks Rich.

I have attached the screen print from the CMD instruction, but the Xirrus wifi inspector was aksing for a business address? any advice?

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\chimotto>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : chimotto-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-24-FA-EA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-BA-DB-AD-A6-A8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7d1b:3962:b216:3575%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 05, 2013 3:20:34 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 05, 2013 4:20:33 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 245676763
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-26-79-BC-A4-BA-DB-AD-A6-A8

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.earthlink.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:1c5f:1dd2:3f57:fffc(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1c5f:1dd2:3f57:fffc%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{36ABBE85-8C40-4883-A98D-E0FC31B4D3CF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A8BC1D44-02FB-4FF1-BD0C-215173FA772B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\chimotto>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Can you do an ipconfig when connected ( or trying to connect ) wireless?

You can just make up a email address


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Rich

I managed to download Xirrus wifi inspector. I have a question, do i need to be doing all of the above while attempted to be connected through wirless? Because I am using the dell lap top currently with a cable. Should i go wireless and continue speaking to you from my ipad?


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Rich

I have been using a cable for the internet. I took the cable out and reprinted the config while attempting wireless (see below). Should i do the same for the Xirrus wifi inspector info you asked for?
Thanks 
Ben

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\chimotto>IPGONFIG /ALL
'IPGONFIG' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\chimotto>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : chimotto-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-24-FA-EA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-BA-DB-AD-A6-A8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.earthlink.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{36ABBE85-8C40-4883-A98D-E0FC31B4D3CF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A8BC1D44-02FB-4FF1-BD0C-215173FA772B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\chimotto>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can run the Xirrus report while connected with Ethernet cable


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Rich

Please see wifi screen print attached - many thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Strong signal . . what exactly happens when you attempt to connect ?


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

Well the modem comes up on the list with full bars,but when I come connect it shows the message unable to connect. If I follow the trouble shooting link it eventually tells me that there is a problem with wireless adapter or access point. It may be worth noting that when I was on the phone with the TWC agent yesterday getting this router put onto their network the lap did briefly work. It was not until I got off the phone, moved the laptop back upstairs that it was unable to connect. Any ideas ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Where was the laptop when you ran the xirrus report?


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

Right next to the Router (because its connected by the ethernet cable) - In the living room downstairs


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please post another one when the laptop is upstairs


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

If i do that i wont be able to use the ethernet cable and be online though as the downstairs is the only place to connect - does this matter ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

capture the report upstairs, then connect downstairs to post it


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

There you go Rich - mine is the motorola at the top of the list


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

There is the problem . . The signal strength is too week to support a stable connection.

Try repositioning the router to see if you can get a stronger signal upstairs


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Rich

By that logic though should the laptop not work downstairs sitting right next to the router? (which it doesn't)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What did this mean?



> Everything went through ok and the laptop, Ipad and kindle all worked. I then moved the laptop back upstairs and couldnt connect


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

HI Rich

We had originally rented a router through TWC for a month and this was working fine for all devices throughout the house. We then purchased our own router and as part of the process we had to contact TWC to get them to accept this new router onto their network. I called TWC and followed their instructions. At the end of the call the internet was working on all devices. I then moved the laptop back upstairs and the internet for the laptop working (other devices worked updtairs). I then bought the laptop back downstairs and it still didnt work......and thats when i checked in with this site.......any ideas?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you clear the stored wireless profiles? . . What exactly happens when you try to connect close to the router?


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

I didnt actually physically clear the stored wireless profiles, but they dont appear on the network list if that helps? -how do i clear them ? As for the connecting close to the router, it is exactly the same message (see prev post) near or far from the router


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I would go thru post No 2 again . . every step . . they are there for a reason.


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

OK Rich, will do - will report back in shortly


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\chimotto>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : chimotto-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-24-FA-EA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-BA-DB-AD-A6-A8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7d1b:3962:b216:3575%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 06, 2013 1:51:25 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 06, 2013 3:04:26 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 245676763
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-26-79-BC-A4-BA-DB-AD-A6-A8

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.earthlink.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:8f4:368e:3f57:fffc(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8f4:368e:3f57:fffc%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{36ABBE85-8C40-4883-A98D-E0FC31B4D3CF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A8BC1D44-02FB-4FF1-BD0C-215173FA772B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\chimotto>
C:\Users\chimotto>


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

ok followed all the steps - that is the cmd info - will print the screen for the other wifi report and send


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

and the latest wifi screen....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Everything looks good . . I would do this:

1. Update the driver for the wireless card from Dell . . 

You can go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and download the drivers. *Be sure to use IE and do not use the Dell Download Manager!*

Just download the driver file, save it to the desktop and double click to install

On the list of drivers, click on the







*Download File* and on the next page, choose *Single File Download* . . 

If that does not allow the notebook to connect, 

2. Remove all wireless security from the Router and see if you connect


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The Laptop does have Service Pack 1 installed?


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

I am in Dell and a list of 13 items has come up 1 for Application 2 for Audio 1 for Bios 1 for Chipset etc etc.....which one do i choose.
Also iam not sure if the laptop has a service pack 1 installed - how can i check?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You want the driver for the Wireless Network Adaptor ( maybe under LAN )

Right click on* Computer *and select *Properties* . . it will tell you if it has SP1 on the next panel


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

I cant see where is mentioned a SP - just dowloading the driver now


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

In that case . . forget the rest for now and install SP1 . . you can get in from Windows Update


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok installed - i just tried again (after restarting and switched of router) - same message


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You should have another 50 or so updates . . I'd install them, then update the driver


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

Morning Rich

I recd the following messages when i tried to download the driver

Dell wireless Wlan card set up preparing the installshield wizard which will guide you through the rest of the set up process

(new message) - Error: Cannot create log file

(new message) - You must have admin privileges to run this set up.

I actually tried to download the driver yesterday before you told me to leave it and go to the SP and updates. So i left it and then tried again this morning....same message. I also tried to log on wirelessly to see if anything had changed....same outcome


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Is your account limited?

Save the file to the desktop, right click on it and select"Run as administrator"


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok i re ran with as Administrator and it seemed to go through ok. At the end it presented me with a box saying it may not have loaded properly and re load using recommended settings. I did this and was then shown an error box that read.....

An error occured while unzipping. one or more files were not successfully unzipped - error code 40


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'd download the driver again . . the first one may have been corrupted


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

I just tried and got the same messgae. I deleted the old one from the desktop before doing it. Did i need to actually uninstall it from somewhere? I went into uninstall or change a program and there is Dell Wireless wlan card utility icon....is that it and should i uninstall it before trying to reload ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Dell driver are self installing . . Once they are nipped,the installation should start automaticly.

Are you able to unzip other files?


----------



## Ben33 (Aug 5, 2013)

I honestly dont know Rich - how can i test this ?


----------

